# Las Vegas Late July/Early August



## chrisguinther (Mar 12, 2007)

I will be in Las Vegas for a week starting on July 31st. If anybody happens to be there at the same time please let me know and maybe we can get together for a smoke.


----------



## Dirtnap (Apr 30, 2007)

I will be there..as I live there..look me when you get closer.


----------



## JohnR (Apr 1, 2007)

*I will be in Vegas*



Dirtnap said:


> I will be there..as I live there..look me when you get closer.


I will be in Las Vegas July 15-20. I am staying on the strip at Ballys. I would be happy to meet anyone for a smoke...Casa Fuente is right across the street.

JR


----------



## CHRIS7891011 (Apr 1, 2007)

I might make the drive over if there is a herf going on. I'll have just turned 21 less than a month so Vegas will take on a while new light LOL.


----------



## Dirtnap (Apr 30, 2007)

Did I just get roped into hosting a herf???

I am okay with that.


----------



## lobsterkmd (Apr 23, 2007)

Depending on my work schedule, I had planned on going the first week in August- so we'll see what happens.

 Kristin


----------

